# Lichteffekte fehlerhaft



## Abigent (24. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

Habe gerade auf meinem neuen Pc das bekannte MMO installiert und es läuft auch alles ganz gut. Ich kann alles auf ultra stellen und es bleibt flüssig. Aber bei manchen Lichteffekten, wie z.B. einer "Staubwolke" oder diversen Feuern sehe ich nur mittelgroße Polygone herumpurzeln. An was kann das liegen?

Mainboard : Gigabyte Z87X-D3H-CF
Chipsatz : Intel Haswell
Prozessor : Intel P6 @ 3400 MHz (max : 3800) (i5 4670k)
Physikalischer Speicher : 8192 MB (2 x 4096 DDR3-SDRAM )
Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon R9 200 Series (Sapphire 280X)
Festplatte : Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB ATA Device (120GB)
Festplatte : Seagate ST1000DM003-1CH162 ATA Device (1000GB)
CD-Rom Laufwerk : DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
DVD-Rom Laufwerk : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS95
Monitortyp : LG Electronics IPS235 - 23 inchs
Netzwerkkarte : Intel
Betriebssystem : Windows 7 Professional Professional Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (64-bit)
DirectX : Version 11.00
Windows Performance Index : 7.6 auf 7.9

Die fehlerhafte Darstellung tritt sowohl auf höchster wie auch auf niedrigster Grafikstufe auf. Die Treiber sind aktuell.

Danke schonmal im voraus.
Abigent


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. November 2013)

Grafikkarte übertaktet? Alle Komponenten überhitzen nicht und takten auch richtig hoch?


----------



## Abigent (24. November 2013)

Hallo SilentMan22,

Ich habe weder cpu noch gpu übertaktet.
Hier ein Auszug aus PcWizard2013:

Überwachungs Chip :	ACPI
TZ00 :	27.8 °C
TZ01 :	29.8 °C
 :	
Processor Voltage :	
Voltage :	1.071 V
 :	
Prozessor Intel P6 :	Sensor DTS
Core 1 :	40 °C
Core 2 :	38 °C
Core 3 :	36 °C
Core 4 :	39 °C
Package :	40 °C
IACores :	3.144 W
Package :	5.010 W
 :	
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series :	ATI Catalyst Driver
GPU Temperatur :	58 °C
GPU Lüfter :	2053 rpm
GPU Lüfter :	42.0%
 :	
Hard Disk Monitoring :	S.M.A.R.T
Festplatte Samsung SSD 840 :	28 °C
Festplatte ST1000DM003-1CH162 :	31 °C


----------



## Robonator (24. November 2013)

Kannst du eventuell Bilder oder n Video davon machen?


----------



## Abigent (24. November 2013)

Hab mal ein Bild gemacht. Hoffe man kann das jetz heir sehen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe,
Abigent


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. November 2013)

Abigent schrieb:


> Hallo SilentMan22,
> 
> Ich habe weder cpu noch gpu übertaktet.
> Hier ein Auszug aus PcWizard2013:
> ...


 
War während diese Messung die Grafikkarte belastet? Zu dem Fehler auf dem Bild.. Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen


----------



## Abigent (24. November 2013)

Ja da war sie belastet. Habe eine Weile auf maximaler Grafik gespielt und dann auf die Temperatur geschaut. Das höchste was ich bisher gesehen habe, war 62°. Habe jetz mit Fraps ein Video aufgenommen. Leider dauert das Hochladen des  20Sekunden-Ausschnitts auf Youtube 80 Minuten. Es wird im Spiel eig alles richtig dargestellt, auch normale Feuer sind fehlerfrei. Aber an manchen Stellen treten eben diese Würfel auf, das war mit meinem alten Pc-System, das mittlerweile kaputt ist, nicht der Fall.

Abigent

UPDATE 1:
Habe jetzt ein Video hochgeladen, zu finden unter:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEvpdlFUbOo&feature=youtu.be

UPDATE 2:
Seit ich unter Wasser war, funktioniert die "Staubwolke" komischerweise wieder. Jetzt sieht nur noch der Zauber "Verjüngung" komisch aus. Diese eckigen Lichtformen sollten da nicht erscheinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPDATE 3:
Staubwolke auf einmal wieder fehlerhaft wie zu Beginn.


----------

